# 5 warlords vs the strongest warlord



## o0Luffy0o (Jun 20, 2013)

strongest warlord- mihawk
5 warlords are
hancock
doflamingo
law
kuma
buggy
everyone is bloodlusted


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 20, 2013)

Trying to stir controversy and provoke divided responses from the board?

Kuma & Law gets one shotted.

Buggy is non factor

Hancock & Doflamingo get put down



Mihawk solos


----------



## RF (Jun 20, 2013)

Mihawk should win.


----------



## Shinthia (Jun 20, 2013)

imo only Hancock and DD can hold Mihawk in bloodlusted mode. But, if Law,Hancock and Kuma gets an opening they can make a huge change here.

Not sure about the outcome tho. But, if i have to bet . I wount bet against Mihawk.


----------



## Neruc (Jun 20, 2013)

I am guessing Mihawk hard-extreme diff.


----------



## mr sean66 (Jun 20, 2013)

It's crazy that one warlord can solo all his "equals"


----------



## Imagine (Jun 20, 2013)

None of them are his equals.


----------



## RF (Jun 20, 2013)

mr sean66 said:


> It's crazy that one warlord can solo all his "equals"



Read the manga again.


----------



## Rob (Jun 20, 2013)

Of course. Mihawk is in a higher Tier, so he won't have a problem lolstomping, even 5 people, barely under him. 

Well... Law and Buggy... Meh. 

Hancock and Dofla are no joke. Individually, yea, sure, Mihawk would solo. But when he has 5 people, with hax abilities coming at him, I doubt he would just lolOneshot everyone.


----------



## mr sean66 (Jun 20, 2013)

Doflamingo Hancock. Law  and kuma all have very hax abilities and are overall very strong. And buggy can always just kinda annoy mihawk by being invonrable to him. The team wins high diff


----------



## Imagine (Jun 20, 2013)

Buggy gets a punch to the face. He isn't giving Mihawk any sort of trouble. One swing from him pretty much fucks over the entire area around him.


----------



## mr sean66 (Jun 20, 2013)

I remmember a thread seven warlords vs 3 admirals . And most said extreme diff for any side to win. Mihawk equals a admiral so the rest of the warlords equal almost 2 admirals mihawk isn't winning


----------



## Neruc (Jun 20, 2013)

Buggy isn't even a factor here and Law is really out of his league with Mihawk.

The main problem here is that not one of these guys has shown their full power.
DD himself being the determinant factor here.Mihawk himself is slightly below a Yonkou like Shanks while we don't know DD's standing.
Kuma can push his teammates around to dodge attacks,but saying that he can send back a serious slash from Mihawk is NLF.Kuma hasn't many durability feats,so he gets one shotted eventually.
Hancock needs to get close to Mihawk as he can most likely dodge her arrows or cut them,while at close range he can injure her heavily.
It all comes down to how well they can work with eachother and how close DD and Mihawk are in power.


----------



## Shinthia (Jun 20, 2013)

@Mr.sen66, 3 Admirals > a Yonko crew> all 7 warlords


----------



## RF (Jun 20, 2013)

The admirals are not stronger than a Yonko crew


----------



## Shinthia (Jun 20, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> The admirals are not stronger than a Yonko crew



so , r u saying 3 Admirals cant beat an Yonko crew ? GTFO


----------



## RF (Jun 20, 2013)

No they can't. Are you fucking retarded or what ? Whitebeard alone had 3 men that could stalemate the admirals. Whitebeard's entire crew including him would have stomped the admirals so hard it's not even funny.


----------



## Shinthia (Jun 20, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> No they can't. Are you fucking retarded or what ? Whitebeard alone had 3 men that could stalemate the admirals. Whitebeard's entire crew including him would have stomped the admirals so hard it's not even funny.



Oh god . Plz say u r not serious.


----------



## Neruc (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh great.The thread derailed.Does someone have popcorn?

Anyway bloodlusted WB was left heavily injured after his fight with Akainu.
Marco sent back Kizaru with his kick.I didn't see any fighting between them.


----------



## RF (Jun 20, 2013)

Lionel Messi said:


> Oh god . Plz say u r not serious.



Lets see.

Whitebeard > any admiral.

Marco is weaker than an admiral, but can stalemate one for days.

Jozu, Vista and the rest of the commanders + fodder > A single admiral.

Whitebeard beats Akainu with room to spare and helps Marco obliterate the admiral he's fighting.


----------



## Neruc (Jun 20, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Whitebeard > any admiral.


Akainu was caught of guard by a bloodlusted WB and he still greviously injured him.
Unless half dead WB is>Admiral,the crew loses
And where did Marco stalemate an admiral for days?


----------



## RF (Jun 20, 2013)

> Akainu was caught of guard by a bloodlusted WB and he still greviously injured him.



Akainu injured Whitebeard that badly because he rushed into him like a mad man. If Whitebeard fights calmly, Akainu won't be capable of landing any fatal hits.




> And where did Marco stalemate an admiral for days?



He didn't do so, but he obviously can. 

He was consistently portrayed as very close to the admirals during the Marineford arc.

The fact that he's a walking regenerator helps as well.


----------



## Sayonara (Jun 20, 2013)

Neruc said:


> Akainu was caught of guard by a bloodlusted WB and he still greviously injured him.



Yes lets conveniently forget every single effort Oda put into trying to nerf Whitebeard beforehand.

Don't get me wrong Akainu would push him, but hes not taking half of WBs face in normal situation and that point WB was on a kamikaze run and what a lot of people fail to miss is Akainu falling in that ditch was the plot shield used to save his ass. 

WB took a total 267 blade slashes, 100 bullets , 50 cannonballs and then some outside Akainu 'battle' no ones outlasting him 1on1 he was true endurance/power monster.

WB pirates and by extension Roger pirates are probably the only two crews I can confidently say > 3 admirals, the other yonkou could be be more debatable.


----------



## Neruc (Jun 20, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Akainu injured Whitebeard that badly because he rushed into him like a mad man. If Whitebeard fights calmly, Akainu won't be capable of landing any fatal hits.


And WhiteBeard wont be able to take out Akainu without suffering injuries and without getting very tired.
WB is >an admiral but not by THAT much.WB will take it high diff.


> He didn't do so, but he obviously can.
> 
> He was consistently portrayed as very close to the admirals during the Marineford arc.


Akainu and Aokiji fought eachother for days.
And an admiral should still win high diff.


> The fact that he's a walking regenerator helps as well.


It would help against Kizaru and Akainu,but if Aokiji freezes him it wont help.


Sayonara said:


> Yes lets conveniently forget every single effort Oda put into trying to nerf Whitebeard beforehand.


He was saying that Whitebeard would be still strong enough to take on another admiral.With help but after fighting Akainu he should be able to fight as effectively due to his health,and I brought up the fact that an admiral can still greviously injure WB.


> Don't get me wrong Akainu would push him, but hes not taking half of WBs face in normal situation and that point WB was on a kamikaze run and what a lot of people fail to miss is Akainu falling in that ditch was the plot shield used to save his ass.


This is still old WB right with his sickness right?
A prolonged fight with an admiral will still leave him extremely drained and with many injuries.By this point taking down another admiral is too much for him.





> WB took a total 267 blade slashes, 100 bullets , 50 cannonballs and then some, no ones outlasting him 1on1 he was true endurance/power monster.


And I said that where?
Saying that anyone can take him 1on1 is foolish since he is obviously top tier and has been shown as such.


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 20, 2013)

Add Mihawk to the Red Haired Pirates as the Second Captain(not first mate, since Mihawk=Shanks), and you have a crew which can confidently beat the 3 Admirals


----------



## RF (Jun 20, 2013)

> And WhiteBeard wont be able to take out Akainu without suffering injuries and without getting very tired.
> WB is >an admiral but not by THAT much.WB will take it high diff.



So ? Whitebeard would still win.



> Akainu and Aokiji fought eachother for days.
> And an admiral should still win high diff.



If Akainu and Aokiji could fight for 10 days, then Marco and an admiral can fight for at least 2 days, which is more than enough.



> It would help against Kizaru and Akainu,but if Aokiji freezes him it wont help.



He can still last longer against Aokiji than Akainu against Whitebeard.


----------



## Sayonara (Jun 20, 2013)

Neruc said:


> He was saying that Whitebeard would be still strong enough to take on another admiral.With help but after fighting Akainu he should be able to fight as effectively due to his health,and I brought up the fact that an admiral can still greviously injure WB.



And hes not wrong,I was showing you all those injuries to remind you that the WB that forced Akainu off panel was at the brink of death with half a face. 

Thats my point WB is a monster even half dead if he teamed up with Marco an admiral will fall fast and hard.


----------



## RF (Jun 20, 2013)

And I said that Whitebeard can HELP Marco defeat an admiral, which he can.


----------



## Mys??lf (Jun 20, 2013)

I assume all 5 of them fight at the same time against Mihawk

I'd say Mihawk loses 

Doflamingo and Hancock will be able to give him a fight , Kuma is a nonfactor , Law would be beat pretty fast
and Buggy .. well , we dont know if you can cut Buggy if you imbue your sword with haki..

imo he cant cut Buggy (I know that Mihawk can use kicks/punches too)
If they go 4 vs 1 on Mihawk , they will surely find an opening to damage/injure him ...
Mihawk is just a mortal after all 

they would win with extreme diffs


----------



## Neruc (Jun 20, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> So ? Whitebeard would still win.


I think I said that.


> If Akainu and Aokiji could fight for 10 days, then Marco and an admiral can fight for at least 2 days, which is more than enough.


Here it depends on how you see the difference between WB and an admiral and an admiral and Marco.
It boils down to which difference is bigger.The fight with WB was rushed as he rushed in and caught Akainu of guard,and while Akainu got in some hits,but WB wasn't in top condition either.
As for Marco and the admirals,what we have seen was to brief,at least to me,to determine the difference between the two. 


> He can still last longer against Aokiji than Akainu against Whitebeard.


This is where I disagree,but I cant prove my claim really since we haven't seen enough of either of them.
It depends on who lasts longer really,Akainu or Marco.



Sayonara said:


> And hes not wrong,I was showing you all those injuries to remind you that the WB that forced Akainu off panel was at the brink of death with half a face.
> 
> Thats my point WB is a monster even half dead if he teamed up with Marco an admiral will fall fast and hard.


I agree,but I am not convinced who outlasts who here.


----------



## Snowless (Jun 20, 2013)

Really? I get the feeling the Whitebeard Pirates are a little weaker than the rest of the Yonko crews, if you don't look at any of the individual Yonko (because Whitebeard is comfortably stronger than any of the rest). You have Marco, Jozu, Ace, and Vista as strong notable ones. Then the rest of the commanders are probably around the range of current M3, or slightly stronger. I feel some, like Atmos, Namur, Curiel, Blenheim, and Izo might be comfortably stronger (kind of just my gut feeling), but once you get out of his 16 top fighters, he only has fodder. Over 1500 fodder, but still fodder.
And if Kaido has 500 fodder with zoans, I think that's more impressive than thrice that amount of normal fodder. And the strawhats are going to have to keep being challenged as they progress, so that's why I think other crews will have to be stronger, in general.

But generally, I'd say 3 admirals would probably get beaten by a Yonko crew with extreme difficulty.


Anddd, on topic: I the 5 would win with high difficulty. Doflamingo on his own could probably give Mihawk a medium difficulty fight. Then you add Hancock who has hax and I'd say Mihawk would have a very large degree of difficulty winning. Then you add Kuma, who also has really hax abilities, and now Mihawk has to worry about three competent fighters all with hax abilities. And then you add two more characters who are well below him, sure, but both have haxes of their own, and Mihawk definitely loses, albeit likely at high difficulty.


----------



## Sayonara (Jun 20, 2013)

Neruc said:


> I agree,but I am not convinced who outlasts who here.



I am not a big fan of Marco and have hard time imagining him on that level but he was first mate one of the strongest pirate crews with NW experience spanning over 2 decades you cant underestimate the guy at all. While hes no Rayleigh you can just imagine the amount of times they must have clashed in their prime days and the level of all the opponents he must have fought so far.Taking all that into account and regeneration fruit he posses , he should really be capable of holding his ground the admirals cant be _that_ much stronger than him.


----------



## Neruc (Jun 20, 2013)

Sayonara said:


> I am not a big fan of Marco and have hard time imagining him on that level but he was first mate one of the strongest pirate crews with NW experience spanning over 2 decades you cant underestimate the guy at all. While hes no Rayleigh you can just imagine the amount of times they must have clashed in their prime days and the level of all the opponents he must have fought so far.Taking all that into account and regeneration fruit he posses , he should really be capable of holding his ground the admirals cant be _that_ much stronger than him.



I honestly should have been careful with my words.
Sakazuki made some fair points but I made it sound like I disagreed with everything.
I apologize for that.
Now on to this.
I agree that he can stall an admiral for quite a while,but here it depends if he can stall an admiral longer than an admiral can stall Whitebeard.
If he can,WB's crew wins.If he cant then the admiral can join the other and help him defeat WB.
It would be a very high diff win for either sides regardless.


----------



## Jungle (Jun 20, 2013)

Come on NF.


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 20, 2013)

Neruc said:


> I honestly should have been careful with my words.
> Sakazuki made some fair points but I made it sound like I disagreed with everything.
> I apologize for that.
> Now on to this.
> ...



@bolded: Precisely.

That is the determining factor of which team takes it, and which doesn't.

It's all about which fighters are matched up against which ones, that would determine who can finish faster, and go on to gangbang the other one.


----------



## mr sean66 (Jun 20, 2013)

Marco is the best staller in the show he can fly fast and regenarate  and has haki


----------



## barreltheif (Jun 20, 2013)

Kizaru+Aokiji>WB+Jozu
Akainu>Marco+Vista+everyone else

Admirals wins high/very high diff. They'd probably beat the other Yonkou crews mid/high diff, unless the subordinates in the other crews are much stronger than Marco/Jozu/Vista.

The Shichibukai would lose to the WB pirates but give them high diff, and would either win extreme diff or lose extreme diff to the other Yonkou crews.

On topic: Mihawk wins mid-high diff. It's sort of like Akainu vs the WB commanders, except Marco is probably >Dof, Vista>Hancock, and the other commanders combined are probably >Law+Kuma.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Three admirals > Whitebeard's crew

Akainu solos all division commanders 1 and up while Aokiji and Kizaru shit on Whitebeard

The Marines won the war easily, they didnt even use a quarter their top tiers.


----------



## trance (Jun 20, 2013)

Mihawk may be the strongest but he's not so superior to them that he can take them all at once. Team 2 mid difficulty.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Mihawk High Difficulty if they have prep
Low-Mid diff if all of a sudden they are told they have to fight Mihawk


----------



## Shadowhunter Hex (Jun 20, 2013)

Listen.  dont know how many of you are up to date on one piece but doflamingo has hoashoku haki and from what i can see, he could go toe to toe with mihawk. And  dont know why youre putting kuma down so easily. He could endure quite a lot of mihawks attacks and then some. so i think all of the warlords vs mihawk is that mihawk beats buggy, law, hancock and then loses to kuma and doflamingo.


----------



## Marcο (Jun 20, 2013)

Mihawk high difficulty.

Dofla and Hancock can give him a decent fight before being put down, but the rest get absolutely destroyed.


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 20, 2013)

Shadowhunter Hex said:


> Listen.  dont know how many of you are up to date on one piece but doflamingo has hoashoku haki and from what i can see, he could go toe to toe with mihawk. And  dont know why youre putting kuma down so easily. He could endure quite a lot of mihawks attacks and then some. so i think all of the warlords vs mihawk is that mihawk beats buggy, law, hancock and then loses to kuma and doflamingo.



As RG said, CoTC=potential, not strength.

"and from what I can see, he could go toe to toe with Mihawk". 

What have you seen that we might have overlooked or missed? Do enlighten me.

Mihawk can cut apart mountains formed from Kuzan's ice.


When has Kuma shown the endurance to take even one of those slashes?


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Shadowhunter Hex said:


> Listen.  dont know how many of you are up to date on one piece but doflamingo has *hoashoku haki* and from what i can see, *he could go toe to toe with mihawk*. And  dont know why youre putting kuma down so easily. *He could endure quite a lot of mihawks attacks and then some.* so i think all of the warlords vs mihawk is that mihawk beats buggy, law, hancock and then loses to *kuma and doflamingo*.



The hell are you talking about? Kuma has no durability feats except getting slashed and stunned by Pre-Skip TB Zoro, and getting ragdolled by Ivankov but that's questionable.

Dood Coby has Haoshoku Haki too, he must be stronger than Prime Kong since it was never stated that he has it! 

No Kuma would get cut in half, Doflamingo puts up a fight but he gets Mid-Diffed in the end. Chances are Law or Handcock and Dofla will be the last 2 standing.

Doflamingo, who is most likely the Final Arc Villain-Boss right now, is on par with Zoro's opponent atleast 500 chapter from now? In a fanfic, sure!


----------



## Shadowhunter Hex (Jun 20, 2013)

Doflαmingo said:


> As RG said, CoTC=potential, not strength.
> 
> "and from what I can see, he could go toe to toe with Mihawk".
> 
> ...



I think your forgetting that Kuma's primary devil fruit ability is to deflect any attack. So when Mihawk lets loose a slash, Kuma deflects it and then the others distract him while kuma charges urses shock. (dat big massive bomb ting he used on thriller bark) And also, Doflamingo had a fight with kuzan on punk hazard. He was completely frozen and yet he broke out with no effort. He also proceeded to slice up all of Kuzan's ice that he created then. Doflamingo has haki as well. As of yet, we don't know if dofla has a DF power but everyone assumes that its wires or strings. So Kuma would play a little part in Miahwks defeat but to say that he could take on all and win? we havent yet seen any of them except for the ones luffy defeated go all out yet. And so imagine if Dofla went all out. For gods sake he could make mihawk stab himself! And even if he couldn't. I know haoshoku no haki wouldnt be very effective at all seeing as he has fought with shanks all this time but it would have _some_ effect wouldn't it? and combined with Hancocks, it could ave normal effect. Then the others could use that to take him out of play. We all know buggy and law would be taken out first. But come on. All of the others would lose to mihawk. thats a bit too much.


----------



## Shadowhunter Hex (Jun 20, 2013)

BTW can someone tell me how to start a thread. i have no idea. i created an account like ten minutes ago and i cant find out how


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jun 20, 2013)

There is Mihawk's armament Haki.
Kuma has to either have stronger CoA than Mihawk to be invulnerable to his slashes, or have fast enough reactions / good enough CoO to intercept every single one of his slashes. But from what we've seen, he didn't see Zoro's lion song coming so I doubt he has CoO


----------



## Shadowhunter Hex (Jun 20, 2013)

true dat. but remember he took the blow on purpose as he knew he wouldnt be affected seeing as he is a cyborg. and how the do you make a thread?


----------



## Snowless (Jun 20, 2013)

It's not a gauntlet. It's five on one. It's not as straightforward as you guys are making it seem.


----------



## Soca (Jun 20, 2013)

Mihawk is banned from the battledome for a reason


----------



## Imagine (Jun 20, 2013)

Marc Marc Marc


----------



## Unclear Justice (Jun 20, 2013)

Shadowhunter Hex said:


> true dat. but remember he took the blow on purpose as he knew he wouldnt be affected seeing as he is a cyborg. and how the do you make a thread?



Durability is Kumas weak spot at this point.

Post-skip Zoro can one-shot PX-7.
=> Post-skip Zoro can one-shot PX-0.
=> Mihawk can one-shot PX-0.
=> Kuma dies very fast in this scenario.


Edit: You can open a thread if you scroll down in the section you want to open it. There is a button called "New Thread". But before you create it read the section rules to see whether you post it in the right section and whether it is not against any kind of rule.


----------



## Shadowhunter Hex (Jun 20, 2013)

in any case. Mihawk would lose to all of them. Dofla alone is equal with him. And come on people. please tell me how to create a thread. or can i not seeing as i am a rookie as such


----------



## RF (Jun 20, 2013)

> Dofla alone is equal with him



Not a good way to start on the forum.


----------



## Language of Life (Jun 20, 2013)

No wonder Mihawk is banned. Mihawk threads are almost as bad as Vista threads.


----------



## Shadowhunter Hex (Jun 20, 2013)

How is dofla not equal. come on. he is strong enough to have a yonko as a client and not have the yonko just come a bust him up and take all his stuff. i know my one piece. i dont know about any of you and dont take ths as me sounding like a cocky bastard but ive kinda bumbed into oda and spoke to him so yeah. Btw he did tell me he has no intention of letting luffy get the mera mera no mi at all. but he might change his mind. anyway. We havent seen any of them go all out yet so yh. and for the last time. how the hell do you START a thread. i kinda NEED to know. it would help A LOT with work.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Shadowhunter Hex said:


> in any case. Mihawk would lose to all of them. Dofla alone is equal with him. And come on people. please tell me how to create a thread. or can i not seeing as i am a rookie as such



Are you going to make a Doflamingo vs Roger thread or something?
Think about what I said earlier.
The Boss of this arc is not going to be as strong as Zoro's final opponent *500+ *chapters later.


----------



## Shadowhunter Hex (Jun 20, 2013)

Think about what I said earlier.
The Boss of this arc is not going to be as strong as Zoro's final opponent *500+ *chapters later.[/QUOTE]

I have no idea wat u mean by that. pls explain. i think i know but i dont want to be misunderstanding. And does ANYONE know how to start a thread? i need it for work. i no it sounds retarded but it would really help.


----------



## RF (Jun 20, 2013)

> claims that he has spoken with Oda

Fuck off please, we have enough trolls here to begin with.


----------



## Shadowhunter Hex (Jun 20, 2013)

wow. is it _that_ hard to believe. just for ur information, i hate liars (but ussop is still epic). I wouldnt lie about it. what reasons do i have to lie about it?


----------



## RF (Jun 20, 2013)

So you bumped into Oda, and he told you One Piece spoilers.

Yeah right. 

That's why his most trusted assistants don't have the slightest idea about the future events of One Piece.

Just how gullible do you think we are ?

Oh wait, why am I arguing with a dupe


----------



## Imagine (Jun 20, 2013)

Because you're RF.


----------



## RF (Jun 20, 2013)

Gtfo retard.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 20, 2013)

>Calls me a retard
>Arguing with a dupe

Lel.


----------



## RF (Jun 20, 2013)

... **


----------



## mr sean66 (Jun 20, 2013)

Shadowhunter Hex said:


> BTW can someone tell me how to start a thread. i have no idea. i created an account like ten minutes ago and i cant find out how



Bottom of the threads sais make new thread/ new topic


----------



## mr sean66 (Jun 20, 2013)

I love it when threads totally go off topic lol


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 20, 2013)

Mihawk wins this.

As for the rest of the thread.


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 20, 2013)

mr sean66 said:


> Bottom of the threads sais make new thread/ new topic



And now by telling him, you've contributed to the section's already spiraling decline.


----------



## Shadowhunter Hex (Jun 20, 2013)

Allright. Let me tell u waht actually happened with oda and i. I cant remeber exactly where i met him but i bumbed into him and the topic of one piece came up. Then we started talking about the desserossa arc and he told me that he was not going to tell me anything about that ac so instead i asked if he could tell me who would get the mera mera no mi. So he told me that hw would only tell me that luffy would not get it. He told me nothing other than that.


----------



## Quuon (Jun 20, 2013)

This thread..


----------



## mr sean66 (Jun 20, 2013)

Shadow if you realy talked to oda which the chances are 0.000001 % you shouldn't tell people that cuz they won't believe you. If I did something that is that rare I wouldn't talk about it beacouse others wouldn't believe me so keep that to urself lol


----------



## mr sean66 (Jun 20, 2013)

Doflαmingo said:


> And now by telling him, you've contributed to the section's already spiraling decline.



This fourm needs as many topics as possible why not just simply tell him


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 20, 2013)

Mihawk can win with high-diff but the team definitely has a chance.

And lol at 3 Admirals > A Yonkou crew


----------



## SunRise (Jun 21, 2013)

*He fight 4 strong characters at once. 4 haxxx at once. And everyone here is a threat. *He is not faster than them - or at least for big margine to blitz. He maybe can take out few of them but eventually gets overwhelmed and than BFR'ed/Petrified/Binded/Head off/Separated.* Distraction for a second finishes this and they for sure capable of performing so*. 

Or you assume they will not attack him and not dodje his slashes trying to tank attacks from Strongest Swordsman in the World?  

He can take them out only if he has superior Haki. But it will not be much higher than Aokiji's, so he still loses. 

Haki for him even wasn't even proven yet .  He can even lack it    

Damn DD alone can potentially make him *at least *High-diff with dem threads. 

P.S. Recently there was thread where DD and Hancock fought Kuzan and took him off with Mid-Diff.  Same people which says "lolmihawk can beat 5 Shichibakais at once" said this.  Since when Mihawk became so much stronger than Kuzan? ck OBD logic at its best


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jun 21, 2013)

Mihawk's apprentice has Haki but the master himself doesn't. Makes sense.
I agree there is a lot of "hax" in the shichiboukai's abilities but there's a simple answer
CoO and CoA. 
Of course people are going to think Doflamingo + Handcock beats Aokiji. A lot of people think that Handcock is admiral level +


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 21, 2013)

^^ lol we have a massive dickrider here who jumps on what he deems to be a majority opinion, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## GKY (Jun 21, 2013)

Mihawk gets his ass kicked. Might take out Buggy, but the rest is way overkill. He'd had a lot of difficulty with just Doflamingo. I don't even think WB could take those 5 at once.


----------



## abyss17 (Jun 21, 2013)

Mihawk loses horribly unless all the other shichibukai's are blindfolded and handicapped.I mean we don't even know what exactly mihawk can do.If you are saying the MF arc was a good gauge of his strength,then pre ts geared luffy was keeping up with him and it would be an even bigger stomp in the shichi's favor.

For now,mihawk is about admiral level for me(just below the original three) and DD with law and Boa are more than enough to beat him.


----------



## Enel (Jun 21, 2013)

Since I consider Doflamingo and Hancock as close to Mihawk as Zoro and Sanji are to Luffy, I can't see Mihawk winning this.
Doflamingo and Hancock mid-diff.


----------



## Shadowhunter Hex (Jun 21, 2013)

mr sean66 said:


> Bottom of the threads sais make new thread/ new topic



i have no idea where this thing is so please explain. (sorry.  i bet its gonna have been right in front of my eyes this entire time)



mr sean66 said:


> Shadow if you realy talked to oda which the chances are 0.000001 % you shouldn't tell people that cuz they won't believe you. If I did something that is that rare I wouldn't talk about it beacouse others wouldn't believe me so keep that to urself lol



Kl. i didn't think it would be _that_ hard to believe but fine. thats the last on that topic. But yh. back on track. mihawk would lose.


----------



## Beckman (Jun 21, 2013)

Top tiers are overrated. Mihawk ain't soloing that many competent fighters without one hell of a battle.

Any Yonkou crew, ban maybe BBs would beat the three original admirals without all that much trouble.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 21, 2013)

Doflamingo can put up some fight on his own. He'd get pushed around, but not stomped. Hancock could probably also hold her own for a short while. Law and Kuma wouldn't be much against Mihawk, but they are pretty strong and have some nice hax, they are definitely no nonfactors. Buggy is just there.

I'm not sure actually. We have a Top Tier powerhouse vs 2 borderline Top Tiers, 2 High Tiers and a clown all with lots of hax

I'm betting on Mihawk to win this, but the others have such a deadly combo together that I can't be certain.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 21, 2013)

Doflαmingo said:


> Trying to stir controversy and provoke divided responses from the board?
> 
> Kuma & Law gets one shotted.
> 
> ...




^This

Mihawk rapes. Low diff for Kuma, Law, and buggy. Mid diff for Doflamingo and Hancock.


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 21, 2013)

GKY said:


> Mihawk gets his ass kicked. Might take out Buggy, but the rest is way overkill. *He'd had a lot of difficulty with just Doflamingo.* I don't even think WB could take those 5 at once.



Nope.

And what do you mean "might take out Buggy"....? He can just punch him in the face and one shot him. 




abyss17 said:


> Mihawk loses horribly unless all the other shichibukai's are blindfolded and handicapped.I mean we don't even know what exactly mihawk can do.If you are saying the MF arc was a good gauge of his strength,then *pre ts geared luffy was keeping up with him *and it would be an even bigger stomp in the shichi's favor.
> 
> For now,mihawk is about admiral level for me(just below the original three) and DD with law and Boa are more than enough to beat him.



Luffy keeping up with him? Read the series again. It's called plot armor.

And no Mihawk is not below the original 3 Admirals. 

He is on the same level as them.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jun 21, 2013)

Benn Beckman said:


> Top tiers are overrated. Mihawk ain't soloing that many competent fighters without one hell of a battle.
> 
> *Any Yonkou crew, ban maybe BBs would beat the three original admirals without all that much trouble.*



Lol!
3 Admirals > MF Whitebeard's crew easily 
Kizaru stalls whitebeard while sniping fodders and Akainu and Aoakiji utterly RAPE the rest of his crew
Akainu alone stood up to all the WB division commanders.

Or the 3 admirals could just spam the AOE attacks, they all die.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jun 21, 2013)

Difficult to call. 55 to 45 in Mihawk's favour I say.

Individually Mihawk is of course above all of them, quite considerably I'll add however if the five work as a team, formulate a plan that exploits everyone's skillsets then they could do it. I don't think it's clear cut as people may think.

E.g. Have Law use his Room to switch people around and get them away from danger, use Kuma's power to launch muggy balls from a distance etc


----------



## Dunno (Jun 21, 2013)

We haven't really seen how strong most of these characters are, but I'd bet on Mihawk. Afterall, he's one of the strongest guys in the world, and none of the other Warlords, with the exception of maybe Doflamingo is even close. Also hax powers are usually a lot less effective against someone a lot stronger/with much better Haki. It would probably look like Akainu vs the WB commanders, only with Mihawk targeting the teammates instead of just trying to get past them.

Off-topic: The three admiral are stronger than a non-WB Yonkou Crew. Akainu could probably defeat or at least stalemate anyone of them. Shanks is the only one who might be able to defeat him, and even then it's with extreme difficulty. Other than the Yonkou the crew doesn't have anything that can put an admiral down, we saw how much they were able to do to Akainu when he was bloodlusted, or how much Jozu was able to do when he got a free shot in. The admirals on the other hand have the power to one-shot anyone who gets distracted except for the first mate.


----------



## Jungle (Jun 21, 2013)

Haruhifan6969 said:


> Mihawk's apprentice has Haki but the master himself doesn't. Makes sense.



Didn't I tell you to stop posting?


----------



## Jungle (Jun 21, 2013)

Haruhifan6969 said:


> Lol!
> 3 Admirals > MF Whitebeard's crew easily
> Kizaru stalls whitebeard while sniping fodders and Akainu and Aoakiji utterly RAPE the rest of his crew
> Akainu alone stood up to all the WB division commanders.
> ...


Did you just say three admirals can defeat Whitebeard's entire fleet.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jun 22, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> And lol at 3 Admirals > A Yonkou crew



What's so funny?


----------



## Typhon (Jun 22, 2013)

You people can't seriously believe a yonkou crew could beat all three admirals when each one is as strong as the captain on a yonkou material crew can you?

Marco and Vista couldn't even hurt Akainu, Kuzan owned Jozu, Akainu alone managed to mortally wound WB, and the rest of the Whitebeard pirates including Croc and Ivankov couldn't do a thing even after Akainu took that island splitting quake. And we're talking about the strongest crew here. No way in hell are any crews beating all three admirals at once, especially with their hax.


----------



## SasuSakuFTW (Jun 22, 2013)

Doflamingo>Jozu>Aokiji=Mihawk


Doflamigno can solo Mihawk mid diff


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 22, 2013)

Even though I'm a Mihawk fan/defender, I won't say he takes this easily as some of you are saying. This is not an easy fight for sure. Not saying Mihawk is not winning this, he can probably win this with really extreme difficulty, but it's not going to be as easy as some of you think. The only non factor person in this fight is Buggy, Law and Kuma are actually helpful, Kuma's power said that it has the ability to repel everything. Law's abilities are very helpful as well. We still need to see an all going out Mihawk, but I have an image in my head of him going all out, and it's not pretty for the enemy. I give this to Mihawk, but with extreme difficulty mainly because of Dofla and Hancock.


----------



## tanman (Jun 22, 2013)

I can't explain it (neither can those who disagree), but I personally believe the five shichibukai can take him down. Kuma doesn't have feats to match his hype. Hancock _definitely_ doesn't have feats to match her hype. But I just can't see Doflamingo with this much back up loosing to Mihawk.


----------



## Marik Swift (Jun 22, 2013)

mr sean66 said:


> I love it when threads totally go off topic lol



^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Jinemba (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a hard time figuring out where all this Mihawk overestimation comes from. He has had no feats in the manga to support him even coming close to pulling this off. Cutting a large chunk of ice is not a relevant feat since it is not a battle situation, just a display of power. The best feats Mihawk has that we can use as concrete evidence is that he can at least take on Vista, and just to remind you Vista showed no signs of being at a disadvantage. If anyone truly believes Mihawk can defeat 5 warlords then even a casual Mihawk should have dominated a single Vista and that wasn't the case. 

Mihawk really has no chance here, this is 5 warlords, 4 of which have powers that can be ranked in the top 10 most hax and the 5th is invulnerable to slashing attacks (Mihawk's specialty). Based on actual FEATS, Doflamingo alone has feats superior to Mihawk's the only reason people ignore the lack of feats is because of Mihawk's title. 



The way this really goes down is simple, Mihawk gets overwhelmed. There is no manga evidence that anyone can show that will explain how Mihawk would be an exception to Doflamingo's ability. The only argument would be that he could possibly avoid it (yet to be proven) but that argument goes down the drain when you factor in 4 other warlords all grabbing Mihawk's attention with hax attacks. I'll remind you Jozu (haki,top tier strength) was not an exception to Doflamingo's ability. Smoker (haki, logia) was not an exception to Doflamingo's power. Nothing in the manga supports an outcome other than Mihawk gets distracted by other attacks and bam he's a puppet.

Can Mihawk attempt the offensive? No. Pre-skip Luffy has feats of avoiding and surviving Mihawk with intent to kill or at least harm which he did neither of. Therefore all warlords except for Buggy are fully capable of avoiding Mihawk's attacks. 

Team wins low difficulty


----------



## trance (Jun 26, 2013)

This thread can burn.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jun 26, 2013)

Since Doflamingo is the only one that can stand up to him, I don't think a bunch of extra high tiers will be enough.


----------



## hokageyonkou (Jun 26, 2013)

mihawk wins - extreme difficulty.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 27, 2013)

Mihawk fans keep proving they're the worst


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Jun 27, 2013)

Mihawk's power output is in a whole another realm from the others, and he's known for CoO. Eye vision/ etc.

He's easily one of the most well rounded fighters in the world of One piece. Tell me, if Mihawk decides to actually go out with one of his big air slashes. What are they're going to do?


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 28, 2013)

Hancock and Dofla solo


----------

